# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Guitar Pro

## BiZ111

*Guitar Pro 6*



*Год*: 2010 
*Версия*: 6.0
*Разработчик*: Arobas Music 
*Платформа*: Windows XP / Vista / 7 
*Совместимость с Vista*: полная 

*Системные требования*: Рекомендуемые: Процессор с тактовой частотой не менее 2000 Гц. Звуковая плата. 1 гигабайт оперативной памяти. При меньшей конфигурации будет "тормозить" RSE. Хотя midi будет воспроизводиться нормально. 
*Крэк*: нет

*Описание*:
Программа Guitar Pro — многодорожечный редактор гитарных табулатур и нотных партитур, обладающая мощным встроенным MIDI-редактором, построителем аккордов, проигрывателем, метрономом и многими другими полезными для гитаристов (и не только) инструментами. В Guitar Pro 6-ой версии появился новый более простой и понятный музыкантам интерфейс. Регулирование эффектов и звучания инструментов реализованно в виде внешнего вида гитарных процессоров и "примочек". Полностью переработан и значительно улучшен RSE, его звучание стало еще более приближенным к звучанию "живых" инструментов.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

